# priming drywall



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I was just wondering how many drywallers prime their work when finished. And also what does the painters on here think about drywallers priming


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't like it, unless its just prep coat. I would have to ask, why? It seems you would be just trying to cut into my pie. I don't see the benefit of priming it yourself. 

Here's my issues
1. You might phuck it up (runs, sags, fish eye, etc.) I will then have to fix it since if I just paint over it looks like the painter. 

2. Your primer may be incompatible with my products. Causing me to reprime. This builds the mills up which can cause flat finishes to flash. There also can be cohesion issues between your prime and my prime or finish. 

I have never seen a DWer prime their walls other than prep coat and prefer it that way. Leave it to the one that is experienced with coatings. Putting the full responsibility on the painter for the coatings. A DWer priming it, not only put the board and mud on there back, but you just bought the coating now. A paint manufacture warranties can be effected. Because it is out of there specs. If you look on a can of paint, it will give you the recommended primer. If we go out side of that, the manufacture has a loop hole to put the responsibility of the failure on you. A failure can be as simple as the paint not matching. This can only cause disagreements if a failure would occur. It will only add frustration and confusion to the arguments to all parties. In all the while putting a bad taste in the builder/owners mouth of all parties involved. It can also give the builder a false understanding on who is at fault. Say the primer failed, looks like the painter, painters arguing the point, builder get pizzed cause painter isn't owning up. Even if the results come back as the DWer's primer failed. The bad experience gives all parties a "black eye".

Do what you do best, and let us do what we do best. It will only complement each other.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

We prime our work if we are awarded the paint contract as well. Sometimes we only get the drywall contract us the gc used some low ball painters who don't know how to estimate a job, to do the work.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

uwing said:


> I don't like it, unless its just prep coat. I would have to ask, why? It seems you would be just trying to cut into my pie. I don't see the benefit of priming it yourself.
> 
> Here's my issues
> 1. You might phuck it up (runs, sags, fish eye, etc.) I will then have to fix it since if I just paint over it looks like the painter.
> ...


I agree with everything said in quote.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

joepro0000 said:


> We prime our work if we are awarded the paint contract as well. Sometimes we only get the drywall contract us the gc used some low ball painters who don't know how to estimate a job, to do the work.


Ya, I can believe that. Usually the paint portion of a drywall/paint combo deals are cheaper than the a regular paint contractor. Its called creative estimating :whistling2: 

So if you were only doing the painting would you want the DWer to prime it not that you would want to only do the painting. Cause most your money would be in the dry wall.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

BTW I have no prob with DW/Paint companies. If your capable or have access to the skills.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I was just wondering what too expect from painters from now on. The benefit to me priming my own drywall is I got sick of painters not prepping walls properly causing my mud to flash. Most painters I've dealt with for some reason unknown to me want to skimp on their primer if the primer has a sq. ft. coverage of 300 per gallon they will stretch it out to 450 sq. ft. why would painters skimp on primer it is much cheaper than paint. basically just sick of cheapskate painters killing my walls just to make a little money. plus I'm getting .35 sq. ft. to prime that is more than I get to hang.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> I was just wondering what too expect from painters from now on. The benefit to me priming my own drywall is I got sick of painters not prepping walls properly causing my mud to flash. Most painters I've dealt with for some reason unknown to me want to skimp on their primer if the primer has a sq. ft. coverage of 300 per gallon they will stretch it out to 450 sq. ft. why would painters skimp on primer it is much cheaper than paint. basically just sick of cheapskate painters killing my walls just to make a little money. plus I'm getting .35 sq. ft. to prime that is more than I get to hang.


Prob the same reason DWer skimp on skim coats or not applying enough texture or not sandind or oversanding the joints or not floating out their joints. Its all the same issues jus different trades. I'm not sure why some wouldn't prime unless its tract homes


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

we prime before lite orange peel,not for the painter ,its for s more even texture and so the mudlines don,t photograph threw.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

uwing said:


> Prob the same reason DWer skimp on skim coats or not applying enough texture or not sandind or oversanding the joints or not floating out their joints. Its all the same issues jus different trades. I'm not sure why some wouldn't prime unless its tract homes


I change my mind,make me a mod so I can ban painters
cdwoodcox puts up a valid response,you even thank him for it.then you post you don't know why painters cheat on the prime,and then start throwing mud at him by saying we suck.
see ,painters start fights,and were not even at work here


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I was just wondering what too expect from painters from now on. The benefit to me priming my own drywall is I got sick of painters not prepping walls properly causing my mud to flash. Most painters I've dealt with for some reason unknown to me want to skimp on their primer if the primer has a sq. ft. coverage of 300 per gallon they will stretch it out to 450 sq. ft. why would painters skimp on primer it is much cheaper than paint. basically just sick of cheapskate painters killing my walls just to make a little money. plus I'm getting .35 sq. ft. to prime that is more than I get to hang.


 It is just another guy that is cheating to save a dollar, like Gabe said it is not a trade specific problem but rather a problem that plagues all trades and some people in general.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

PRIMER is more important than finish paint...it what seals the walls.bonds.fills pin holes....get where this is going:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> .get where this is going:thumbsup:


Nope I am slow, please explain.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Did I hit a sore spot.not my intensions


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Did I hit a sore spot.not my intensions


No not sore, I just wanted to make sure I was not interpreting it wrong.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Just saying.primer is important..do you agree


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I got into painting for this very reason.

We can't say ALL painters anymore than they can say ALL drywallers.

I had a GC come to me once and say, "painter says its you, you say its him,,, which is it??"

I told him, "let me paint the next one and i'll SHOW you what the problem is.

Again, not everyone does things the same way, but the biggest problem we have is that the painters (not all, more like 99%) thin their primer and then spray it, no back roll. You can see through it and the wall is fuzzier than Yogi.

After I primed that house the GC said "man that primer looks better than the painters finish coat.

Again, its my FIRM beieve that a proper prime coat is more important than a good finish coat. Its all about foundation.

The Bible says "a FOOLISH man builds his house on sand"


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Just saying.primer is important..do you agree


Absolutely, it is the foundation for the finish coats, a bad primer can ruin the finish much like shoddy prep work will make a shoddy finish. 

See I was misreading your post. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I forgot to add the prep work portion..good point..


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> I change my mind,make me a mod so I can ban painters
> cdwoodcox puts up a valid response,you even thank him for it.then you post you don't know why painters cheat on the prime,and then start throwing mud at him by saying we suck.
> see ,painters start fights,and were not even at work here


I'm not fighting, that's why I thanked him. 
I agreed with him, there are cheap painters, most likely cause the builder chewed his price up. I wonder if you guys deal with the price chewing like we do. My point was there is cheap, lazy, poor craftmenship in every trade. I don't know their reasoning, because I never operated in that manner. Even in my tract housing days my quality was far above most my competitors. Not bragging, but it's true. We never cut corners that I was aware of. Today, my quality has doubled. Which is why we are so busy. I've always believed, doing it right from the start is always cheaper than doing it right in the end. I'm sure if we worked on a job, you would be pleased. and if you were a mod, I would respectfully still give you my opinion.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's a instructional video for worky and uwing 



 don't say us tapers never try to help now.
excuse the tape job,I think cazna did it :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

uwing said:


> I've always believed in doing it right from the start is always cheaper than doing it right in the end..


 Dad used to always say,,, "How come you have time to do it over, but don't have time to do right the first time???"

He was always busting my chops,,, but dern, it seems like he was always right.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> here's a instructional video for worky and uwing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRBGhkIkkyw don't say us tapers never try to help now.
> excuse the tape job,I think cazna did it :whistling2:


I noticed an accubrush add in the same video,,,, tut tut,,,

I'm with wing here,,, If you were the mod,, you'd run us all off from here !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I change my mind,make me a mod so I can ban painters
> cdwoodcox puts up a valid response,you even thank him for it.then you post you don't know why painters cheat on the prime,and then start throwing mud at him by saying we suck.
> see ,painters start fights,and were not even at work here


Calm down Beavis. It was a valid point many people skimp thinking they are getting ahead. It was not throwing mud at cdwoodcox it was simply pointing out that it happens in all trades. 



2buckcanuck said:


> here's a instructional video for worky and uwing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRBGhkIkkyw don't say us tapers never try to help now.
> excuse the tape job,I think cazna did it :whistling2:


I hope you did not learn your painting skills from that guy, I love how he was recommending a primer and one coat of finish system. The guy was trying to give painting 101 lessons and then was doing the very same practices that we were just discussing, skimping.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

:laughing:Thanks for the video 2buck. Grey it is. Your welcome all painters who paint behind me


----------

